# Webcam isn't working, Green Screen



## thisisrachelxd (Oct 31, 2004)

OS: Windows 2000
Cam Specifics: Micro Webcam Basic IC 50 C

Ok, this cam worked fine until one day I unplugged it because I needed the USB to plug in something else for a minute. When I plugged it back in, I got a new hardware message which I ignored which was probably a mistake.

When I first tried to fix it myself, I'd add the new hardware and it'd say I didn't have the drivers. So I'd install the drivers and it'd say I didn't have the hardware. So I'd install the hardware and... well it just kinda went on and on like that.

Next, I got a little bit of help and got that solved but when my preview came up it was nothing but rainbow static. My 'help' said it was my graphics card so I got a new one last night-NVIDIA RIVA TNT. So now when I'm previewing my cam I still get nothing but a green screen.

Anyone have any ideas? You can email me at [email protected]. You can IM me, too; but I have IMs blocked so you'll have to email first. Thanks in advance to anyone who tries to help! <3
:4-dontkno


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Does device manager look normal? Are there any yellow exclamations?


----------



## thisisrachelxd (Oct 31, 2004)

The device manager looks completely normal. Thank you for replying. :sayno:


----------

